# An toàn tiêm chủng cho bé yêu - ba mẹ ơi hãy chú ý



## Sim Med (19/10/19)

Trẻ em là đối tượng rất dễ mắc phải những căn bệnh nguy hiểm do hệ miễn dịch chưa đủ mạnh để chống được các tác nhân gây bệnh. Tiêm chủng được xem như cách hiệu quả nhất và ít tốn kém nhất để bảo vệ được sức khỏe cho bé yêu.

Tuy nhiên, việc tiêm chủng cũng có thể đi kèm với những tác dụng phụ không mấy thoải mái cho bé như gây nóng sốt, tiêu chảy, chán ăn, chỗ tiêm bị sưng và đau v.v… Vì thế ba mẹ cần tự trang bị những kiến thức cần thiết trước khi đưa bé đi tiêm chủng để hạn chế được những tác dụng phụ không mong muốn, và giúp việc tiêm chủng cho bé không còn là nỗi ám ảnh của ba mẹ.

Trước khi tiêm chủng cho bé

Tránh cho bé ăn hoặc bú quá no, tuy nhiên cũng không được để bé đói vì bé có thể sẽ bị hạ đường huyết sau khi tiêm.
Vệ sinh thân thể cho bé thật sạch sẽ để tránh nhiễm trùng. Cho bé mặc những trang phục đơn giản để giúp bác sĩ dễ dàng thao tác trong quá trình tiêm.
Mang theo sổ tiêm chủng hoặc phiếu tiêm chủng của bé. Các thông tin trong đó sẽ giúp bác sĩ lựa chọn phương án chủng ngừa tối ưu cho bé như tiêm nhắc lại, tiêm bù các mũi bỏ sót hoặc tiêm thêm những mũi còn thiếu…
Bé cần được khám sàng lọc trước khi tiêm. Ba mẹ nên thông báo cho bác sĩ biết tình trạng sức khỏe trước đây của bé (bé có bệnh gì không, có bị dị ứng không, có đang phải uống thuốc kháng sinh không…) để bác sĩ cân nhắc chỉ định phác đồ phù hợp.




​
Sau khi bé được tiêm chủng

Sau khi tiêm, bé cần được theo dõi 30 phút tại điểm tiêm chủng để đề phòng trường hợp bé bị sốc phản vệ.
Tiếp tục theo dõi ít nhất 24 giờ tại nhà để xem bé có bị sốt không, có quấy khóc không, những biểu hiện bên ngoài da, cử chỉ, việc bú mẹ, đi ngoài của bé có bình thường không. Đặc biệt là đối với những bé tiêm chủng lần đầu khi 2 tháng tuổi, tiêm mũi đầu tiên và tiêm vắc xin 5 trong 1.
Nếu bé xuất hiện các phản ứng như sốt, đau hoặc sưng tấy tại chỗ tiêm, quấy khóc… kéo dài trên 1 ngày, ba mẹ nên cho bé quay trở lại trung tâm để được thăm khám.
Khi bé sốt cao, ba mẹ có thể cho bé dùng thuốc hạ sốt theo chỉ định và hướng dẫn của cán bộ y tế.
Không bôi hay đắp bất cứ thứ gì lên vị trí tiêm của bé. Vết tiêm có thể bị sưng đỏ và đau – đây hoàn toàn là phản ứng bình thường và sau 6 – 8 tiếng sẽ tự khỏi. Lúc này ba mẹ có thể giúp bé cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn bằng cách chườm lạnh vào vết tiêm để giảm đau, giảm sưng và cho bé uống nhiều nước, bú mẹ nhiều hơn, cho bé mặc những trang phục thoáng mát.
Sau khi tiêm phòng, ba mẹ vẫn cho bé tắm rửa, ăn uống như bình thường, và nhớ phải luôn theo dõi tình trạng sức khỏe của bé.
Ba mẹ phải đưa ngay bé đến cơ sở y tế khi bé có một trong những biểu hiện sau:
Quấy khóc nhiều và bỏ bú suốt hơn 24 giờ.
Sốt cao trên 38,5 độ C, co giật, tím tái, khó thở.
Áp xe hoặc sưng đau nhiều tại vị trí tiêm.

Những trường hợp đặc biệt không nên cho bé tiêm chủng

Khi bé đang sốt cao, cảm cúm hoặc đặc biệt là đang bị nhiễm trùng cấp tính. Trường hợp này, ba mẹ cần hoãn việc tiêm chủng và đợi đến khi sức khỏe của bé ổn định hơn, bé hoàn toàn khỏe mạnh trở lại mới được đưa bé đi tiêm.
Khi bé có phản ứng nghiêm trọng với một loại vắc xin trước đó.
Khi bé dị ứng với trứng gà: Một số vắc xin được sản xuất từ tế bào phôi trứng gà (vắc xin sởi, một số loại vắc xin dại, vắc xin quai bị) hoặc từ chính phôi trứng gà (vắc xin cúm). Do đó nếu bé dị ứng với trứng thì không được tiêm các loại vắc xin này. Tuy nhiên, việc dị ứng trứng của bé có thể giảm dần theo tuổi, vì vậy vẫn có thể cho bé tiêm chủng các vắc xin này khi bé hết dị ứng.
Nếu bé mắc các bệnh hen suyễn hoặc phổi, ba mẹ cần cẩn thận trong lần tiêm ngừa cúm đầu tiên mỗi năm vì bệnh cúm có thể gây khó khăn lớn cho các bé bị khó thở.
Khi hệ thống miễn dịch của bé bị suy yếu do hóa trị liệu, hoặc đang được điều trị ức chế miễn dịch đối với các bệnh tự miễn dịch như viêm ruột hay viêm khớp dạng thấp vị thành niên.
Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Medical Center
Chuyên Khoa: Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Khoa nội
Hợp tác với các Bác sĩ bệnh viện: Nhi Đồng, Từ Dũ, Mê Kông, Chợ Rẫy,...
 Hotline Tư Vấn : 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM
---------------------------
_Tham vấn y khoa : BS Nguyễn Phương Khanh_


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

Tránh cho bé ăn hoặc bú quá no, tuy nhiên cũng không được để bé đói vì bé có thể sẽ bị hạ đường huyết sau khi tiêm


----------

